# Renault Megane - Toxic Fume Filter



## Happy Girl (7 Apr 2007)

Light flashing on dash of my 04 Megane indicating "Toxic Fume Filter" problems. Needless to say bank hol weekend and cannot get mechanic. Car is "chugging" and not much power in it. Is it safe to drive over the weekend? and is this a major problem that will cost me a fortune?


----------



## ford jedi (7 Apr 2007)

im not sure but i think the toxic fume filter is your cat converter and more thatn likely you have a coil gone giving you a miss fire and lack of power.
could be hard getting one this weekend where are you ?


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Apr 2007)

In Navan. Contacted local Renault dealer but not open until Tues and our mechanic on holidays until Wed. Help!!!!  Do you know if car is safe to drive like this. Head is telling me no!!!! but Blanchardstown Shopping Centre is telling me yes yes yes!!!!!!


----------



## ford jedi (7 Apr 2007)

if its a coil which it probably is the overfueling may cause your cat to go .then you are into big money .leave it put as coils are not dear and you will only do more damage .most good motorfactors stock coils for renault and alot are open all weekend they are very easy to diagnose the faulty one.

remove the the plastic cover where your oil filler cap is cnd you will see 4 electrical plugs one per coil leave the engine running and disconnect each connector and see does the engine drop off when you come to the one which makes no difference to the tick over thats the one .all you need to remove it is a 10 mm socket .try this first and see does it make any difference if it does ring around a few motor factors they usually stock them


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Apr 2007)

ford jedi said:


> remove the the plastic cover where your oil filler cap is cnd


 
Ford Jedi was this a typo or did you mean oil filler (not filter). Cannot locate the 4 electrical plugs. Any further info you can give a complete thicko like me. By the way Blanchardstown did NOT win out over the weekend!!!


----------



## sharpemi (23 Jan 2008)

ford jedi said:


> if its a coil which it probably is the overfueling may cause your cat to go .then you are into big money .leave it put as coils are not dear and you will only do more damage .most good motorfactors stock coils for renault and alot are open all weekend they are very easy to diagnose the faulty one.
> 
> remove the the plastic cover where your oil filler cap is cnd you will see 4 electrical plugs one per coil leave the engine running and disconnect each connector and see does the engine drop off when you come to the one which makes no difference to the tick over thats the one .all you need to remove it is a 10 mm socket .try this first and see does it make any difference if it does ring around a few motor factors they usually stock them


----------



## sharpemi (23 Jan 2008)

Ford Jedi

Thanks for the advice, I have found the faulty coil and replaced it, the Engine runs really well but now the service light and Toxic filter light stay on, have you any more advice?


----------



## niall t (26 Dec 2008)

can anyone help toxic fume filter light is on dissconnected the 4 connecters the two end ones keep the engine running but lumpy and the two middle ones when dissconneted switch the engine off please advise on which ones need replacing sorry if im being thick


----------



## mildew (28 Dec 2008)

niall t said:


> can anyone help toxic fume filter light is on dissconnected the 4 connecters the two end ones keep the engine running but lumpy and the two middle ones when dissconneted switch the engine off please advise on which ones need replacing sorry if im being thick


 
You need to disconnect each coil individually to find the culprit


----------

